# Skyrim 10th anniversay edition



## Brian G Turner (Nov 29, 2021)

Anyone upgraded to the 10th anniversary edition of Skye in? I didn't even know there was an upgrade until my wife loaded up the standard game on the Xbox yesterday.

Not sure if having new armour types will be worth the loss of the crowds we do have installed, such as the Live Another Life mod which makes for a great range of new ways to start the game.

Best list of included mods I can find is here:








						Skyrim Anniversary Edition: All New Content, All Creation Club DLC Listed
					

Every Creation included in Anniversary Edition




					www.pushsquare.com


----------



## Toby Frost (Dec 2, 2021)

Thanks for that link! I used to be very into mods for Morrowind, but I've never really seen them for Skyrim. I always felt that it could do with a few sea monsters, personally. I've not installed the anniversary edition, but it looked interesting. I've never been that keen on new armour so much as new places to explore.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Dec 2, 2021)

Rather than wait I've upgraded our existing Skyrim edition on the Xbox - and the Live Another Life mod still works, which is good, as it offers multiple interesting alternatives to the vanilla start. 

Not found much of the new content yet, but not played much - and some looks level-dependent so best not looked for with a brand new character.  One tip I've seen is that some of the new quests can be found and triggered by asking any innkeepers for rumours.


----------

